# Maltese breeders in ga?? Newbie!! Help please!!!



## summer33

Hellooooo All,

I'm new to maltese dogs and dogs in general, and I was hoping you all could help guide me. I did some research and I really want to get a maltese puppy. 

Do you guys have any breeders you recommend in GA? I contacted the one's on the AMA list, but one of them will not have anymore dogs this year and the other's prices are out of my range (thousand$$). 

I've contacted a few other people that are in Atlanta that I just uncovered by doing a simple google search -- one I can remember at the top of my head is familymaltese.com-- his name is Justin. Has anyone heard about him or bought one from him? 

I'm just really scared about getting a puppy that wasn't bred well and has tons of health problems and I am also scared of getting one from a puppy mill without knowing it. I get attached really easily and I would not be able to bear the loss of an animal so soon. Could someone point me in the right direction with some names and numbers? I would really appreciate it!

BTW - I want a maltese on the light side (under 4 - 5lbs if possible!)

I appreciate any help! Thanks!


----------



## elly

Florida has many great breeders. I looked at family maltese and it sure looks like a backyard breeder or broker. Have you checked any rescue groups? Northcentral maltese and Southerncomfort have some very nice dogs. Good luck and hang with us and I am sure you will find the right dog.


----------



## HaleysMom

Jacob Maltese of Alabama is a great breeder, I am not sure if they have any available at this time but maybe you could contact them?
www.jacobmaltese.com

edited to add: Also maybe contact Grace Maltese


----------



## jmm

Jacob Maltese is no longer breeding. I would recommend Grace Maltese. You won't find a quality Maltese for under $1,000-1,500

Grace Maltese


----------



## Poppy's mommy

I agree with Grace Maltese and also Ilovitt Maltese. Not sure of your price range though. It is better to save up.


----------



## pammy4501

My sincere advice to you is, save your money and go to a good breeder like the ones that have been recommeded here. Grace Maltese is an excellent choice. Let me tell you this. The dog (my first) that I spent the least on has cost me an arm and a leg in vets bills (could have had a show dog for what I have spent at the vet), and in all likelihood will not lead a long and normal life. The dog that I spent the most on has cost me the least. She is extremely healthy and is a joy. Sad lesson learned.


----------



## summer33

she doesn't have any available  

have you guys heard of this breeder - Home Page Puppies for sale


----------



## pammy4501

This is not a good choice. You cannot find a good breeder on Google. Don't rush your choice. You will (God willing) have this dog for years and years. Be willing to wait for a good one. The one above is a BYB at best.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

summer33 said:


> she doesn't have any available
> 
> have you guys heard of this breeder - Home Page Puppies for sale


Oh wow, those puppies don't look healthy. Those maltese puppies do not look like good quality puppies. They most likely will not grow up to look like the maltese standard, with long muzzles and incorrect coats. This site makes me sad. Avoid any site that is advertising TEACUPS and has multiple breeds AND is breeding mixed breeds and passing them off as designer dogs. As pam said, these 'bargains' may not be bargains later on.


----------



## summer33

sorry, two more places -

I don't know how much hers are but I came across this website and it seems legit, but then again as you can see from the above places I don't really know what legit is --

Annalise Maltese Home Page

and this site -

LIFE'S LITTLE PLEASURES NURSERY

Thanks again everyone for all your help! I'm not trying to really "rush" my decision, but when I want something really badly, I pore over the internet and do tons of research to expedite my finding. I definitely won't settle for anything that isn't quality-wise good just to save some money.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Have you spoken with Eva Gillett at Unforgettable Maltese?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

I'm glad you're not rushing into anything! Where are you finding these breeders? 

One of our sm members has put together a good list of breeders 
USA MALTESE BREEDER'S



And she also has a good list of how to find a good breeder
FINDING A REPUTABLE BREEDER


----------



## bellaratamaltese

This is also a good thread to look through so you can see the puppies from different breeders 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/90439-where-did-your-dog-come.html


----------



## socalyte

I'll echo what Pam said. Save up, because a good Maltese will cost over $1000, unless you get a retiree or a dog that ended up either not enjoying or not being cooperative in the ring. 

I got a puppy mill dog, even though the place I got her from assured me she never bought from mills. Had I come to a site such as this and paid attention, I would never have purchased her. But, I loved her-- she was a sweet, sweet dog and it tore my heart up when she got sick. She ended up costing me over $18,000 in vet bills, and ended up dying of complications of pancreatitis at a young age. A very hard lesson learned. I believe Pam has spent more than that on her Lola. So do your homework, purchase from a reputable breeder, and listen to all the advice given in this forum. I am so glad I did when it came time to purchase Cozette, and now Pippa. 

Another very strong recommendation: Read up on pet insurance and buy some! If you don't have a lot of money to spend on vet bills, insurance is a great way to make sure you don't have to make the most difficult of choices due to finances.


----------



## summer33

socalyte said:


> I'll echo what Pam said. Save up, because a good Maltese will cost over $1000, unless you get a retiree or a dog that ended up either not enjoying or not being cooperative in the ring.
> 
> I got a puppy mill dog, even though the place I got her from assured me she never bought from mills. Had I come to a site such as this and paid attention, I would never have purchased her. But, I loved her-- she was a sweet, sweet dog and it tore my heart up when she got sick. She ended up costing me over $18,000 in vet bills, and ended up dying of complications of pancreatitis at a young age. A very hard lesson learned. I believe Pam has spent more than that on her Lola. So do your homework, purchase from a reputable breeder, and listen to all the advice given in this forum. I am so glad I did when it came time to purchase Cozette, and now Pippa.
> 
> Another very strong recommendation: Read up on pet insurance and buy some! If you don't have a lot of money to spend on vet bills, insurance is a great way to make sure you don't have to make the most difficult of choices due to finances.


It's not really about the affordability, thank god. I purchased a siberian kitten a couple years back for $800 from an amazing amazing breeder in GA. I kind of want to spend around the same for the puppy. I think it's very reasonable.

Also, do you guys know if these places offer any type of return policy, should the cat not get along with the puppy? 

I did contact Unforgettable. THIS LIST IS AWESOME BTW! Are these breeders all checked out and good to go?


----------



## bellaratamaltese

summer33 said:


> It's not really about the affordability, thank god. I purchased a siberian kitten a couple years back for $800 from an amazing amazing breeder in GA. I kind of want to spend around the same for the puppy. I think it's very reasonable.
> 
> Also, do you guys know if these places offer any type of return policy, should the cat not get along with the puppy?
> 
> I did contact Unforgettable. THIS LIST IS AWESOME BTW! Are these breeders all checked out and good to go?


Reputable breeders require that puppies be returned to them if they do not work out, they cannot be resold, so yes, there is a return policy. As far as the list, it is a list of show breeders but that doesn't always guarantee things, so just make sure to ask lots of questions. 

You are going to need to plan to spend more than $800 for a well bred maltese puppy. For a female, it's typically $1500 minimum. Boys are cheaper though, so that is one thing to keep in mind. Good luck in your search! Feel free to pm me with any questions.


----------



## Cosy

It's best to buy from an active exhibitor breeder. You will pay more but most likely will have a better guarantee and a healthier pup that is close to the standard. 
BYB's and mills(pet shops too) have cute pups but they don't adhere to
the standard (which is what you want, right?) and very often lead sickly lives. In other words, you get what you pay for.  Save up and get a healthy well bred Maltese.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I know that Midi Maltese has a boy available in your price range. Dian is located in TN and is a well respected show breeder. I believe that she may have been holding this male back for show.


----------



## summer33

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know that Midi Maltese has a boy available in your price range. Dian is located in TN and is a well respected show breeder. I believe that she may have been holding this male back for show.


Yes, I actually spoke to her right before you posted this. She seems really sweet! Only issue is how far she is from Atlanta!


----------



## Poppy's mommy

Are you okay with waiting? I want to make sure I actually see where my puppy or adult is coming from this time so that's what I am doing. Most breeders will keep you up to date on upcoming puppies when you are on the wait list.


----------



## almitra

Best wishes in your search for the perfect family fluff...and welcome to SM!


----------



## summer33

Thanks! I wish there were more reputable breeders in GA, because I really want to play with the puppy before buying it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

If you are dealing with a very reputable breeder, it is pretty low risk to buy sight unseen.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

summer33 said:


> Thanks! I wish there were more reputable breeders in GA, because I really want to play with the puppy before buying it.


The right breeder is going to have very well-socialized puppies so any of the ones you choose will be loving and sweet and charismatic. I think choosing based on the reputation of the breeder for having well-adjusted, healthy, true to standard malteses is much more important than playing with him/her first. 

I used to live in the south, and when I was looking for a maltese puppy, there was absolutely no one in GA I trusted. Since this dog will be with you for upwards of a decade, the extra $$ for an amazing dog and traveling to meet him/her will be a small cost in comparison to future vet bills on a poorly bred maltese!!

Good luck in your search, I hope you come back once you have found your baby in the future!


----------



## julie_sunshine

I know this is an older thread, but I thought I would throw this out there. I purchased a puppy from Family Maltese/Justin Daniels. This was my first dog, so I didn't know a whole lot about puppy brokers and such. That being said, I am pretty pleased.

I think he might be a backyard breeder, but we visited his house twice- Once to play with the puppies that were already spoken for and leave a deposit, and the second time to pick up our puppy. The parents are not on site. He says his sister has a farm in Tennessee, and he handles the sales. In retrospect, I probably should have been picker- however, our Barkleigh is a healthy, happy 8lb ball of fluff. Aside from two ear infections, she's had no health problems. She has a wonderful temperment, and is super sweet. She was well socialized when I picked her up.

She's not AKC registered, and by no means is she a show dog. However, I could care less about that. Justin was easy to work with. I never felt uncomfortable or creeped out. He lives in a nicer subdivision, and obviously has kids and pets of his own, but the house was large enough that I didn't meet them. (Granted, I wouldn't want a parade of dog buying strangers around my pets and kids, either.) He was super chill about me seeing other dogs/breeders as well, and I got a contract and a reciept for my deposit. The only thing that lead me to believe that the operation might be sketchy is the sheer number of breeds they offered- maltese, yorkies, shiz-tzus, and morkies. 

Barkleigh is adorable, and later, when I'm not at work, I will post a photo. I'm exploring other breeders... but I will probably purchase my next puppy from Justin.


----------



## Ladysmom

If he's selling the puppies for his sister in Tennessee, then he's a broker, not a breeder. 

Marietta Pups


----------



## CloudClan

julie_sunshine said:


> Barkleigh is adorable, and later, when I'm not at work, I will post a photo. I'm exploring other breeders... but I will probably purchase my next puppy from Justin.


I hope you will stay on this site long enough to learn why this is not a good idea. It sounds like he is a broker. The sister's farm in TN sounds like a "story" to me. Do you have documentation as to the sister's name, address and such? If your puppy were AKC registered the data about the breeder, sire and dam and such would all be readily available. Given the lack of these kinds of records there is not much way to know for sure. Many brokers have similar stories. You may actually have bought from a puppy mill in Missouri. This is much more common than most folks realize. If you do not know the horrors of these kinds of mills, please read about them. 

I am very happy you are proud of your beautiful dog. But please do not make the same mistake twice and return to someone who at best is a BYB, but more likely is a broker for a puppymill. Buying from such as these, perpetuates the use and abuse of our beloved breed solely for the sake of greed. 

A reputable breeder cares about their dogs, and does care about showing--not because of winning ribbons and such, but because they want to preserve the vitality of the breed for future generations and ensure that the dogs they have bred meet the expectations people have for the "type" of dog they want when they set out to buy a Maltese.


----------



## ckanen2n

:Welcome 4:
I live in Atlanta and purchased my Giovanni in January from a breeder in Florida. I also wanted a smaller pup, and hers are 4 - 5 1/2 lbs, but there is never a guarantee on size. I don't think she has any puppies available now. 

You should definitely contact breeders on the American Maltese Association website. You also should check the rescue sites. Northcentral Maltese and Southern Comfort Maltese rescue is a good place to begin, but expect a wait. With NCMR you will have to sign up, send in a $10 membership and call until your face turns blue. To be honest, this may be the best way to go, mainly because you have no experience with dogs. I have noticed that NCMR often has some 5 -5 1/2 lbs Maltese - I think they sometimes get from a reputable breeder (whom they are not allowed to mention.) 

Reputable breeders can be very picky about where they will send a puppy, so make sure to learn as much as possible. One of our SM members recently had a tragedy with a new pup which she unknowingly purchased from a mil. Here is the link:
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/61-puppy-mills-brokers-home-breeders/118600-my-experience-irresponsible-breeder.html

Please stay on this forum and you will learn so much and meet many kind and loving people. Good luck with your search!


----------



## ckanen2n

Adopt Maltese Rescue


----------



## CloudClan

ckanen2n said:


> :Welcome 4:
> I have noticed that NCMR often has some 5 -5 1/2 lbs Maltese - I think they sometimes get from a reputable breeder (whom they are not allowed to mention.)


Wow! :huh:

I can see why they are not allowed to mention it. The breeder may be "reputable," but I certainly would not call a breeder placing their dogs through rescue *ethical* if that breeder is continuing to breed and especially if this is some kind of ongoing arrangement. :angry:

Breeders should be responsible for placing their own retirees and leave rescue funds and resources to those dogs who are in true need. If a breeder cannot place their own retirees without using the resources of rescue, they need to stop breeding and take responsibility for those dogs for the rest of their lives. That is the ethical thing to do.


----------



## Ladysmom

ckanen2n said:


> I have noticed that NCMR often has some 5 -5 1/2 lbs Maltese - I think they sometimes get from a reputable breeder (whom they are not allowed to mention.)





CloudClan said:


> Wow! :huh:
> 
> I can see why they are not allowed to mention it. The breeder may be "reputable," but I certainly would not call a breeder placing their dogs through rescue *ethical* if that breeder is continuing to breed and especially if this is some kind of ongoing arrangement. :angry:
> 
> Breeders should be responsible for placing their own retirees and leave rescue funds and resources to those dogs who are in true need. If a breeder cannot place their own retirees without using the resources of rescue, they need to stop breeding and take responsibility for those dogs for the rest of their lives. That is the ethical thing to do.


Wow is right!


----------



## ckanen2n

Carina, I totally agree with you! I was just quoting what one of the foster moms told me. Unfortunately, I found the rescue groups more difficult to work with than AMA breeders. I had better luck with an AMA breeder because I formerly showed my Bichons and have some good connections in the dog world. I personally would have a hard time placing a retiree that I had worked with for years. Any animal that lives in my house, stays with me!


----------

